# new loft



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i built this loft back in nov. just never posted pics its finished but i don't have any new pics yet it took 3 weekends to build let me know what you think


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's a really good looking loft and in THREE week ends? Very nice. 
Where are the birds?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking loft! Got pictures of the birds?


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i'll try to get some pics this afternoon of the birds
those pics were taken back in nov.


----------

